# Shingles sticking to ice and water?



## luberhill (Mar 10, 2015)

Morning guys !

This is my personal home...ranch,,,built in the 50's...I have added attic insulation , full ridge vents, fully vented soffits but its one of those houses that continues to get ice in the south valleys...

The roof has dimensional shingles ( 1 layer) with only one row of ice and water...my plan is when I re-roof to tear off and ice and water to the peak in the back where I get the ice....

My question is this....others complain that the shingles stick to the ice and water, can they still be torn off and if so do you just ice and water over what cant be removed of the old i&w ?

Is the new i&w any better to avoid this ?

Also have any of you done a re-roof with dimensional shingles OVER dimensional shingles ?

Thank you


----------



## luberhill (Mar 10, 2015)

no responses ????


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Adding a second layer of shingles will most definitely NOT help with any ice dam issues. And yes, sometimes the shingles get stuck so well to the I+W that replacing the decking is the answer. If you can get the shingles separated, going over the old I+W with new is ok. Covering the whole roof in it would be a waste of material. Recommended is 2ft past the interior wall line, which depending on width of soffit can mean one or two courses at 36" each.


----------

